# Power Pole Help



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I have an older model 8' Power Pole Pro with the hydraulic pump and it's making a loud screeching type noise when the pole goes up or down. My guess is the pump is going. Any one else experience this? Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks and Merry Christmas 
Mike 850-293-5883


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Low fluid?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Contact PP, should get fast response.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

The fluid reservoir has plenty of fluid. I'll disconnect the hydraulic lines, change out the fluid and reconnect and see if that helps. The boat is out having the carpet replaced so I won't be able to check for about two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I disconnected the pump assembly, drained the fluid, and sent the pump assembly to Power Pole on Mon afternoon with a description of the problem. I had the unit back that Thursday repaired and with a quart of hydraulic fluid enclosed. Here's the best part, the bill was $0. There were two new hydraulic line connectors on the pump assembly and a new fluid reservoir cap. Installed the pump assembly, filled the reservoir with hydraulic fluid and problem fixed. Kudos to Power Pole for great customer service.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:clapping: Always heard they had excellent customer service.

And thanks for the update, always nice to know the outcome of a problem.


----------

